# finally getting er done



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

going into class today to obtain my rrp certificate. been blowing it off cause I hardly work on pre 78 structures. however I have turned a few jobs down over not having it 

so now I can clear it off my to do list and place that cool logo on my website.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pay the money=get permission.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Be interested to hear your opinion of the class.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

on lunch break now. basically I'm learning that rrp doesn't mean sh!t in California. as California lead laws are way more strict than federal laws. even under rrp I am nor certified to test for lead. and those little test stick are junk to California. you have to have the 15k gun that needs to be serviced every 9 months for 3k to legally test it. so I'm still like phuck home pre 78 even being rrp certified. it kinda pissing me off listening to the instructor as she keep mocking the rrp compared the California lead laws. which rrp is a joke if you compare the regal to California regs

rant off, back to class


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

and what a pisser is if even you went through all the stringent class in California you would still have to take this class. there ate people in this class that could tech it. 

rant really off now.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> on lunch break now. basically I'm learning that rrp doesn't mean sh!t in California. as California lead laws are way more strict than federal laws. even under rrp I am nor certified to test for lead. and those little test stick are junk to California. you have to have the 15k gun that needs to be serviced every 9 months for 3k to legally test it. so I'm still like phuck home pre 78 even being rrp certified. it kinda pissing me off listening to the instructor as she keep mocking the rrp compared the California lead laws. which rrp is a joke if you compare the regal to California regs
> 
> rant off, back to class


I can see it is going good so far! :no:

If certified contractors knew of the liability they were taking ... they wouldn't be doing lead test themselves anyway. So, you probably would have wanted to use a Lead Inspector/Risk Assessor anyway (or just assume and follow the lead safe practices).

Thanks for the update


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

well since we in California are not certified to test under the rrp certification, we either hire a certified lead inspector, become a certified inspector or have to treat the job as if it is lead. its a freaking joke and I regret taking the class.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

also there is only 2 EPA enforcers for rrp in district 9, which is California, Arizona, Hawaii and Nevada. so only the big cities such as san deigo, san Francisco get actual job inspection. all other audits are done with paper work. so now am I on a list to get audited cause I'm doing the right thing?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

the instructor kept saying "welcome to California"


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I kept see "outside California" throughout the lesson. 

oh btw I passed. yeppie woo hoo.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok so why doesn't cali let rrp people do the lead test?

I'm not clear on that.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

15k gun whats that?? sounds like a money trail to the real reason this law was passed??


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

because California has had EPA laws for lead regulations for a few decades now. one of those is you must be a lead certified tester by California EPA. so California does not recognize rrp for testing lead. however federal will. its like the weed in California but opposite, it legal to smoke it in California but it illegal federally.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My rrp instructor said that Ohio is the same way. I don't know which is stricter Ohio or California. I'm just glad I'm don't live in either one. Btw that's the way it should be. States should have there own lead laws if they want them and the EPA shouldn't have any.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

The EPA is openly encouraging states to take on their own individual state run RRP's. The EPA really doesn't have the resources to police the entire country over the RRP. If states do it the assumption is that there will be more enforcement of the rule.


----------



## dwbrooks (Oct 23, 2008)

*Took the course today*

I took the required RRP course today. Our program is run by the state, which has stricter rules than the EPA mandates.The head of enforcement for the state sat in to audit the class. 


When I asked what the average estimated cost to be RRP compliant on a typical two story exterior residential repaint would be, I was told between $30-$130.  Plastic and tape in itself could easily exceed that amount. That doesn't even touch all the other materials needed and the additional labor. 

They had us don the full PPE setup needed for RRP compliance. After 5 minutes we were told we could remove everything since we were probably already sweating. This was indoors in an air conditioned building. How do they think standing on a ladder against a house in +100 degree temps all day removing paint is going to feel. 

Their answer on how to compete with contractors that don't comply(vast majority in my area).... "Drive by jobs that you think you lost out on because of non-complying contractors and report them". Yeah, I really have the time and desire to do your job. 

The above are just a few of the many highlights from today.

I don't want to rant and understand lead is a serious issue. That being said, I felt that the instructor and compliance agent had no idea what it's like to be in the field performing the work or trying to sell a RRP job against competing company's that will not comply at all. 

It seems most of this stuff was created by people sitting in an office and making rules in a vacuum.

What I learned today... I will not be working on pre-1978 homes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this thread it reminded me I need to pay my 300 bucks to pay for a retarded logo I can put on my website. It means I would be a "Lead Safe Firm" just another piece of paper to wipe my azz on. Love how the federal laws don't even match up to some state laws.


----------

